# Heat Press Setting for Polyester or Nylon Bags



## adsababy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi

I am about to do 250 white polyester gym bags with Dye Sublimation (Sawgrass Inks) and need to know if anyone has a good heat, time and pressure setting that works without ghosting or melting! I have looked on the forum but cant seem to find any settings on the subject. I would also like the option of maybe doing Nylon bags as well if there is any info on those too.

Thanks for any help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sublimation requires 390-400F and you MUST put a teflon sheet inside to prevent the melting the two sides together...As for nylon...I am not sure it will take the heat but I have not tried that


----------



## adsababy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Charles, do you have a preferred time setting for the poly bags?


----------

